# New England NT meetup



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

so, this is short notice for most of the NTs, but we are having a meetup in Boston, this saturday on the 25th. It'll be a picnic/tailgate thing at noon, and then from there it's all impromptu.

June 25th, Boston, 12 pm, be there. Where exactly? tba

For those who actually have other plans/work on that day, this will also be the thread to plan that meetup.

Place: 1. a) Boston b)Providence

Date: 2. July a)16 b)23 c)30

Same time. 

Let's do this!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I'm a bit south but can use an excuse to head up to New England. The july dates are possible, keep me posted.

And how bout them Bruins.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I won't be able to make it, I'm in hawaii right now. Hopefully this "meet up" is successful so when I'm back in town we can try and do it again.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

@Sellihca @Ngg @Cataldo @Michaeldh0589 @NeedsNewNameNow (adding some ENTP tags from the last thread)

Also to everyone, I need a head count for this Saturday, b/c if we don't have at least 4 people, we'll just do it next month after we all vote on the date/place for that weekend.

@Dear Sigmund: Poll function, added.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in for this weekend.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok guys, so I'm gonna cancel the meetup for this weekend ...
- simply too short notice 
- only 2 ppl will meet up @Ngg 
- I twisted my ankle last night, it's a 2 hr drive, and I have no cruise control 
- bad weather predicted

so, keep voting, and we'll see when to meet up in July!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I voted for the last 2 weekends in July, and it could be either Boston or Providence.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok guys, keep voting! So far, it's in Boston, but now we need the date! Go!

And I would like a head count soon.....


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I'm flexible, just give me the specs.

Hey @Martini, are you in?


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I'm flexible, just give me the specs.
> 
> Hey @Martini, are you in?


Ah, what the hell. Yes! :-D


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

can someone move me to New England to this meetup site? Darn internet and faraway places and being a minor


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

Boston 23rd!


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

well guys... I have the 23rd off, so let's do it then! 

Details:
Boston, July 23rd. Meet for picnic/tailgating at noon and then impromptu from there. Awesome.

Now, where to meet... I'm not from Boston, so what's the best park/place of greenery?


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Let's decide a place! c'mon Bostonians! (or whatever you're called...)


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

I just realized there are very few parks in Boston. What about Haymarket?


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess we could, but I've never been there. Are there places to sit down around there?


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

sonicdrink said:


> I guess we could, but I've never been there. Are there places to sit down around there?


@Dear Sigmund @Ngg @sonicdrink @Sellihca @Cataldo @Michaeldh0589 @NeedsNewNameNow

Why not the North End? I know a VERY good *real* Italian restaurant there, L'Osteria. 
Believe me, this restaurant is authentic and affordable all at once...we just gotta make sure we make a reservation beforehand.


----------



## Sellihca (May 15, 2010)

I used to live, literally, right next to that place.

Now I live in San Diego. Bad timing.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Martini said:


> @Dear Sigmund @Ngg @sonicdrink @Sellihca @Cataldo @Michaeldh0589 @NeedsNewNameNow
> 
> Why not the North End? I know a VERY good *real* Italian restaurant there, L'Osteria.
> Believe me, this restaurant is authentic and affordable all at once...we just gotta make sure we make a reservation beforehand.


well, if y'all are up for it and someone can make a reservation for 12:30 or so, we can do that.


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

sonicdrink said:


> well, if y'all are up for it and someone can make a reservation for 12:30 or so, we can do that.


@Dear Sigmund @Ngg @sonicdrink @Sellihca @Cataldo @Michaeldh0589 @NeedsNewNameNow 

Need confirmation from everyone first, please?


----------

